# dunnes vouchers,when did you last recieve them



## thedaras (18 Feb 2009)

Hi, I havnt had vouchers delivered in a long time,even though im a regular there..
Can anyone recall the last time they were issued?
When are the due again?
Thanks


----------



## gillarosa (18 Feb 2009)

Off the top of my head it was December (in time for Christmas shopping) they are quarterly so I'd imagine March is the next batch. But if you call the helpline number on the card they will tell you, I've found them quite helpful in the past during my many phases of losing cards and having balances transfered.


----------



## GreenQueen (18 Feb 2009)

I received some interim vouchers for a relatively new local store yesterday.  It wasn't a valueclub mailing per se but I will get €10 off per week on groceries if I spend a min of €40 and €10 off per week on drapery if I spend a min of €30.  The offer extends for 5 weeks.


----------



## thedaras (18 Feb 2009)

thats interesting, I havnt received the 10e off vouchers either!
Am going to phone them as i dont recall getting any in december either.
I heard of some confusion,re the cards which I will post about on a new tread.
Thanks


----------



## wishbone (18 Feb 2009)

i received the Dunnes vouchers yesterday in the post - ie the spend 40e get 10e off - great offer!


----------



## WaterWater (18 Feb 2009)

So did I. Interestingly enough I seldom shop in Dunnes Stores so maybe this was a selective mail shot to encourage non regulars to return to the fold. Called to Cornelscourt today and the till operator wasn't familiar with them so maybe they are not going out to everyone.
Tesco are fighting back with meat at half price today.


----------



## ajapale (18 Feb 2009)

Moved from Miscellaneous Non-financial Questions to Consumer Issues


----------



## CatherineB (18 Feb 2009)

I'm familiar with them, they don't have to be put through the till, it goes through off your card. Yes, they're quarterly, so, March. You may not have earned enough points per quarter- 300 or 400. If you think you have, ring and check what address they have.


----------



## evaa (3 Mar 2009)

does anyone know when the next vouchers are due? I know it's in March, but when exactly?


----------



## eeyore2502 (3 Mar 2009)

Was only having the same conversation with my husband last night, I reckon they are due now any day!


----------



## irash (3 Mar 2009)

Darn, I have just discovered that the last lot of vouchers was valid until 28 feb only...
So much needed tenner is now lost :-(


----------



## eeyore2502 (3 Mar 2009)

If you email them, the email address is on the website they will give you an address to post them back to and they will add it back to your next mailing!!

I had the same problem with 26 euros I forgot I had.


----------



## shesells (4 Mar 2009)

Apparently they're not coming out until April. Girl in my office phoned to ask last week.


----------



## SLS (4 Mar 2009)

Are they supposed to be quarterly? I used to live near a Tesco where I could almost count the time since the last vouchers. Now I live near Dunnes I seem to get a voucher at very random times during the year


----------



## evaa (18 Mar 2009)

any news?  Easter coming in the middle of April... they should send the vouchers before that, I guess...

SLS, yes they are supposed to be quarterly. I remember, it was stated somewhere in Terms and Conditions that the vouchers were sent 4 times a year (in March, June, September and December).


----------



## bond-007 (18 Mar 2009)

I must have over €100 to comeback in vouchers from all their 25% off offers over the last few months. I was wondering where they were.


----------



## sandrat (18 Mar 2009)

Just rang the number and it says the next voucher mailing is early april, are they waiting to see what happens in the budget?


----------



## evaa (19 Mar 2009)

I registered at the end of September and since that I haven't received any vouchers (in December mailing). I rang them in January, gave them my details and they said they would send the vouchers within 2 weeks... and I am still waiting 
Hope, they are gonna send me the vouchers with the next mailing because I''ve earned lots of points.

Just to let you know:

There is 10% back on all grocery shopping until Sunday.


----------



## bond-007 (19 Mar 2009)

It is all this 20% back promotions that has Dunnes in a pickle over these vouchers. They don't want to give back the money.


----------



## helllohello (21 Mar 2009)

i found dunnes offer very interesting just before christmas - 1 week a tin of celebrations was 6.99 and the following week they went up to 9.99 but they were going to give 25% back in the next vouchers. i took this to mean that dunnes wanted the loan of money from me? anyone else notice this?


----------



## Sue Ellen (21 Mar 2009)

evaa said:


> Just to let you know:
> 
> There is 10% back on all grocery shopping until Sunday.



Notice on the ad for this promotion that they mention that the points earned will be included in the summer vouchers.


----------



## bond-007 (21 Mar 2009)

We won't see those till September probably.


----------



## evaa (2 Apr 2009)

still nothing?


----------



## chrisboy (2 Apr 2009)

got mine today..


----------



## pavlov (2 Apr 2009)

Got ours today also...


----------



## MB05 (2 Apr 2009)

We have a number of cards in the house.  2 arrived today, I'm still waiting on one.


----------



## sandrat (2 Apr 2009)

no sign of mine


----------



## bond-007 (2 Apr 2009)

Nor mine.


----------



## eeyore2502 (2 Apr 2009)

Haven't got mine yet either!!


----------



## gm88 (2 Apr 2009)

Got mine to-day


----------



## ClickityClic (2 Apr 2009)

I got my Dunnes 'value club' vouchers yesterday.


----------



## franmac (2 Apr 2009)

Have not received mine yet . It looks like they are 
giving them out so they will be used for the Easter shopping.

Talk about manipulating.

Hello Aldi /Lidl


----------



## pansyflower (3 Apr 2009)

Mine arrived today


----------



## suemoo1 (3 Apr 2009)

hi i got mine in the post on wednesday


----------



## bond-007 (3 Apr 2009)

Postman has been today and still no vouchers.


----------



## Concert (3 Apr 2009)

Other half got his, still no sign of mine and I'm the one who spends the money.


----------



## GreenQueen (3 Apr 2009)

I've not got mine yet either.  I suspect they owe me more than €100.  Whether or not they arrive in time for the Easter shopping they are sorely needed in our house.  I regularly shop there as I find them cheaper than Aldi/Lidl.


----------



## bond-007 (3 Apr 2009)

I reckon the higher the amount of vouchers owed the longer it will take to receive them.


----------



## Bubbles34 (3 Apr 2009)

got mine yesterday 

Also looking forward to Tesco vouchers in May. After Buy & Fly went bust I got lots re-converted.


----------



## CatherineB (4 Apr 2009)

I work there, I think they're taking longer because of the massive clubcard membership drives that took place during the special offers. Maybe they can't cope or something with the added volume. Of course they're manipulating, but they have actually improved it. They've stopped seperating the vouchers into grocery and textiles, and we're now allowed to put change onto gift cards, the old rule was no change whatsoever.


----------



## sandrat (5 Apr 2009)

that seperating voucehrs used to annoy the hell out of me, i'm due a good bit too i think and still no sign


----------



## bond-007 (5 Apr 2009)

Hopefully Monday will yield some good news for us.


----------



## rmelly (5 Apr 2009)

Got mine Thursday.


----------



## eeyore2502 (5 Apr 2009)

Still waiting hoping next week!!


----------



## eeyore2502 (6 Apr 2009)

Just got mine 178 euros !!!!!!      Happy Days.


----------



## franmac (6 Apr 2009)

Got mine today and looking at the full trollies in the store this morning so did a lot of other people.


----------



## bond-007 (6 Apr 2009)

Ditto.

I doubt they took much real money today by the looks of things.


----------



## Sue Ellen (6 Apr 2009)

Heads will roll.  Still haven't received mine


----------



## TreeTiger (6 Apr 2009)

eeyore2502 said:


> Just got mine 178 euros !!!!!!      Happy Days.


Was thrilled with my 52 euros that arrived this morning ... until I read your post


----------



## MB05 (7 Apr 2009)

I got mine today too.  It looks like they issued the smaller amounts first.


----------



## carrielou (7 Apr 2009)

€98 arrived today, wish I hadn't lost my card and done without it for 6 weeks!


----------



## eeyore2502 (7 Apr 2009)

TreeTiger said:


> Was thrilled with my 52 euros that arrived this morning ... until I read your post


 
Sorry wasn't meant in a mean way, I have never got over 100 let alone that much.  So I was just chuffed.

Hope everyone else gets theres very soon.


----------



## colm (7 Apr 2009)

Mine arried today €55


----------



## GreenQueen (7 Apr 2009)

I got mine this morning €90.  Slightly less than I expected but it's welcome all the same.


----------



## TreeTiger (8 Apr 2009)

eeyore2502 said:


> Sorry wasn't meant in a mean way, I have never got over 100 let alone that much.  So I was just chuffed.


Oops, sorry, I was joking but didn't insert an appropriate smiley.

Will this one do for now? -


----------



## eeyore2502 (8 Apr 2009)




----------

